# Have your rats ever met anyone famous?



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was at the vets, perhaps a month ago with two of my hairless rats, Katie and Jake, and in walks this woman we (me and my mum) find UNBELIEVABLY familiar. She came in with her syberian husky (a beautiful creature, one blue eye and one brown) and came sat down and started talking to us.

She made a huge fuss out of Katie, and begged to hold her. Katie happily obliged - and poopied too! Haha

THEN! I got home and searched the TV show, and needless to say, it was Rosie Marcel from Holby City! aka Jac Naylor! (You UK guys will know who I'm talking about!)










My rat pooped on a famous actress! I've never been so proud! I wish i took pics though!

Anyone else's rats have a claim to fame?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

lol... my rats pooped on George Bush

but then I woke up & realized it was just a dream


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ha. If I could train my rats, they'd poop on Bush, too, but not out of fear...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

^5


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> Ha. If I could train my rats, they'd poop on Bush, too, but not out of fear...


If I could train my rats, I would breed them to become my unholy army of anarchy to overthrow the government and free us all.

But failing that, pooping on Bush is good too.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

I was afraid that this forum was full of bushies... I am glad my fears about THAT have been qualmed.

My rats already know, that if George stopped by my place he better look out. LTNG has been trained to scale legs if necessary!

Though, I would like to add the extreme christian right to the list of "smite by rat poop" list... Nothing burns me more than a government that wants to tell me what I can and cannot do with MY body, and a group that wants to convert us all into god warriors... and that the government and the god warriors sometimes work together! (that part is probably the most scary)

Is there any way we can collect special "norwegian imported raisins" to use as hors dâ€ oeuvres at the next Republican National Convention?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*edit

politics & religion... hmmmm, better hold myself in check & read terms of service to see if this is grounds for a posting violation


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ha, I know what you mean about keeping yourself in check. The internet is, after all, public and for free exchange of ideas... That said, I LOVE your "imported Norwegian raisins" idea.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

Well... people eat stuffed goose liver, fungus, bacteria (cheese, yogurt) and spend millions on the poop of whales (ambergris)... so it could happen!


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

yashu said:


> I was afraid that this forum was full of bushies... I am glad my fears about THAT have been qualmed.
> 
> My rats already know, that if George stopped by my place he better look out. LTNG has been trained to scale legs if necessary!
> 
> ...


I like the raisin idea, so long as it goes to the Democrat Convention too!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I have to giggle a bit in reply to your post Njal

I've said it before but this time around I actually mean it. My vote will go to the candidate I hate the least in '08

But to get this going back to the topic at hand... lol

I wouldn't say he is famous but he is a well known local celeb (well, once was, still well known just not on TV every day anymore) He is the former hunky weather man for the local news team & someone that travels in the same circles as I do. I've taken a couple of my rats to the beach on occasion & there is this awesome little Caribbean themed tiki bar about 3 blocks from the ocean. I was sitting under a an umbrella sipping something with an umbrella when he jogged by & stopped long enough to see what the heck was poking out from under my ponytail & floppy hat. DD didn't poop on him because he has no fear of humans, he prefers them over his own kind... but he sure piddled all over him. All he said was... eh, I ws going to go for a swim when I hit the beach anyway.


----------



## RatGirl4 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd want MY rats to poop on Hilary Clinton. Or John Edwards. Either one is fine. If my rats saw President Bush (who, by the way, is a GREAT President), they'd give him ratty kisses!


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

yashu said:


> I was afraid that this forum was full of bushies... I am glad my fears about THAT have been qualmed.
> 
> My rats already know, that if George stopped by my place he better look out. LTNG has been trained to scale legs if necessary!
> 
> ...



Ahhh, I love you.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> I've said it before but this time around I actually mean it. My vote will go to the candidate I hate the least in '08
> quote]
> 
> I completely agree. There is nobody I like. At this point I'm like "Anyone but Hillary," but I really hate Mitt Romney, too.
> ...


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

I have to say, American politics are so crazy to watch... it's so polarized, black and white, this side is 100% right this side is 100% wrong. Life isn't like that, so why is politics?

Here in Canada we have a major political party dedicated solely to the secession of one of our major provinces from our country, and ****, even they agree with the other political parties more than the Democrats and Republicans do with each other.

The best thing to come out of recent American politics is the satire its inspired. All the rest seems to be "if you love x, you hate y".

As for famous people my rats have met: maybe not "famous", but when last we went on vacation my girlfriend's father, a very well known cheloist, ratsat them and visited them everyday to play with/feed them. Every time I talk to him, he asks how they're doing... a new rat fan in the world of classical music?


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I agree about our politics. The sad thing is that there are so many republicans who hate people who are democrats (meaning the voters, not the candidates) just for being democrats, and also will never vote democrat. Hitler could be running on the republican side and they'd rather vote for him than the lousy democrat. And vice-versa for democrats. Although from what I've experienced (and this may also be solely attributed to my young age group) the democratic voters are more narrow-minded and hateful.

I personally am very polarized on various issues. I am very strongly for gay rights (probably because I'm a lesbian) but I am also very pro-life. No one candidate meets my opinion on issues head-on. But there are also always going to be new issues coming up after the person gets elected that nobody could have forseen, like 9/11 and Katrina. So I feel it's most important to vote based on personality and reliability, trying to vote for who you think could handle a crisis better.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

madonnaswimmer said:


> Yes, I agree about our politics. The sad thing is that there are so many republicans who hate people who are democrats (meaning the voters, not the candidates) just for being democrats, and also will never vote democrat. Hitler could be running on the republican side and they'd rather vote for him than the lousy democrat. And vice-versa for democrats. Although from what I've experienced (and this may also be solely attributed to my young age group) the democratic voters are more narrow-minded and hateful.
> 
> I personally am very polarized on various issues. I am very strongly for gay rights (probably because I'm a lesbian) but I am also very pro-life. No one candidate meets my opinion on issues head-on. But there are also always going to be new issues coming up after the person gets elected that nobody could have forseen, like 9/11 and Katrina. So I feel it's most important to vote based on personality and reliability, trying to vote for who you think could handle a crisis better.


You remind me of my aunt who is voting Ron Paul.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

my ratties haven't met anyone famous  i don't even know anyone famous.
though Panda is on youtube now, so maybe someone famous will meet him.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Njal said:


> madonnaswimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I agree about our politics. The sad thing is that there are so many republicans who hate people who are democrats (meaning the voters, not the candidates) just for being democrats, and also will never vote democrat. Hitler could be running on the republican side and they'd rather vote for him than the lousy democrat. And vice-versa for democrats. Although from what I've experienced (and this may also be solely attributed to my young age group) the democratic voters are more narrow-minded and hateful.
> ...


Aack! Not Ron Paul!
Right now I am leaning towards Rudy or Barack.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

Ron Paul is just there to poison the minds of young people that, otherwise, would live a democratic or libertarian life. OH, Look how COOL he is, republicans are so COOL... yeah until they cause the largest deficit this country has ever seen and the weakest dollar since the civil war. Totally cool man!

This is American politics. It is polarized, but not in the way that you think. It is a battle between people that know, and people that are ignorant. One party banks on those ignorant voters, the ones that vote for the people LEAST likely to help them because of some hot charged issue. People that KNOW, are the ones that realized that most of the 9/11 hijackers were Saudi, our largest ally in the "war on terror", how ironic that we take our military and move from sacred Saudi land to irag and afganistan for no apparent reason right after? To git dem terrerists!!!! (where is Osama and why was the bin ladin family the only civilians in the entire USA allowed to fly the two days after the attacks?) People who KNOW realize that we have the largest prison population in the entire world, and the majority of the population are there for non-violent acts! We have allowed christians to legislate morality! Neither democrat nor republican is willing to address these issues. That is American politics... that issues that truly matter are ignored. The people that are actually willing to fix these problems are ignored.

I happen to know a lot about Canadian politics, and I would love to live there, maybe some day. It would be nice to be free in the proper way. It would be nice to have a government that cares about the well being of everyone and not just the rich.

I have two rats on me, one new one pooped, and I am going to call myself famous, because there is nothing that any famous person can do that I cannot. They are human just like me, and their status in the media is not related to their IQ. I am not the smartest man in the world, but I am smarter than our president, and he is the most (in)famous person in the world right now. I suppose that makes my rats pretty special, to mark and poop on someone smarter than the leader of the most powerful nation in the world.

*pets my little guys* They ARE special. A rat lives about 2 years... imagine how smart they would be if they lived to the average human lifespan?


----------



## RatGirl4 (Oct 31, 2007)

yashu said:


> I was afraid that this forum was full of bushies... I am glad my fears about THAT have been qualmed.


Why would you worry about something like that? What has that got to do with rats??? :?


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

Rats need smart owners to keep up with their wacky antics... what more can I say? I kid, I kid... it doesn't have much do do with them... I was merely replying to an already politicized thread.


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

well i had a dream last night that my rats meet chris rock


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

yashu said:


> Ron Paul is just there to poison the minds of young people that, otherwise, would live a democratic or libertarian life. OH, Look how COOL he is, republicans are so COOL... yeah until they cause the largest deficit this country has ever seen and the weakest dollar since the civil war. Totally cool man!
> 
> This is American politics. It is polarized, but not in the way that you think. It is a battle between people that know, and people that are ignorant. One party banks on those ignorant voters, the ones that vote for the people LEAST likely to help them because of some hot charged issue. People that KNOW, are the ones that realized that most of the 9/11 hijackers were Saudi, our largest ally in the "war on terror", how ironic that we take our military and move from sacred Saudi land to irag and afganistan for no apparent reason right after? To git dem terrerists!!!! (where is Osama and why was the bin ladin family the only civilians in the entire USA allowed to fly the two days after the attacks?) People who KNOW realize that we have the largest prison population in the entire world, and the majority of the population are there for non-violent acts! We have allowed christians to legislate morality! Neither democrat nor republican is willing to address these issues. That is American politics... that issues that truly matter are ignored. The people that are actually willing to fix these problems are ignored.
> 
> ...


Ron Paul is pretty darn libertarian.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

madonnaswimmer said:


> Njal said:
> 
> 
> > madonnaswimmer said:
> ...


If I voted, it would be for Ron Paul.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought this thread was about rats meeting famous people... not politics?


----------



## RatGirl4 (Oct 31, 2007)

yashu said:


> Rats need smart owners to keep up with their wacky antics


hhmmm....are you implying that Bush supporters aren't very smart and can't take care of their rats? I take very good care of my rats. :?


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

RatGirl4 said:


> yashu said:
> 
> 
> > Rats need smart owners to keep up with their wacky antics
> ...


I am sure most Bushies are smart enough to care for rats.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

I want to reply to that soooooo badly... but I am not going to. I am going to let sleeping dogs lie on this one.

Lets get back to rats.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

yashu said:


> I want to reply to that soooooo badly... but I am not going to. I am going to let sleeping dogs lie on this one.
> 
> Lets get back to rats.



ROFL

I was waiting for something like that
I really was


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Guys, if you want to talk politics please move it to the Lounge . This thread is about famous people rats have met, let's keep it on topic please.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Njal said:


> RatGirl4 said:
> 
> 
> > yashu said:
> ...


I'm a "bushie" and I love my rats.

But I agree, less about politics and more about rats.


----------



## RatGirl4 (Oct 31, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> Guys, if you want to talk politics please move it to the Lounge . This thread is about famous people rats have met, let's keep it on topic please.


Thank you. I hate politics. I really do.


----------

